# Rogers Lake Catfish Derbies



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Rogers Lake Conservation Club in Sycamore Ohio has catfish derbies about every other weekend thru the summer. They stocked some big blue cats, around 40lb! They recently stocked 1300lbs of fish. It's a good time with a chance for some big fish. Check out their website for the schedule they have up now. www.rogerslake.org Hope to see you there!

Check out the member picts of the big fish on their site.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Is this a pay lake and can you keep the fish you catch?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

It's not a true pay lake, if you get a membership to the club - $20/yr - you are allowed to keep 6 fish, but only fish under 26". The derby events have had some pretty good size payouts, depends on how many people are there.


----------



## ringle (Apr 28, 2021)

you have to get a membership


----------

